# sésamo/ajonjolí



## Arnold2

Hola a todos.

Quisiera saber qué nombre es el más largamente utilizado en el mundo hispanohablante para referirse a estas semillas y también a la planta de que vienen, muy utilizadas en el pan de hamburguesa: ¿*sésamo* o *ajonjolí*?.

Gracias de antemano. Saludos.

P.D.: corregidme los errores de español.


----------



## Colchonero

En España (o al menos en Madrid) sésamo.


----------



## ErOtto

En España, sésamo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo he oído a personas andaluzas, sobretodo de mediana edad, decir ajonjolí.

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bueno, depende. Yo lo llamo sésamo casi siempre, pero las semillitas de los roscos de vino son de ajonjolí (y no sé si es porque soy una incongruente o es que en los ingredientes del envoltorio lo llaman así ).


----------



## Vampiro

Ábrete sésamo por acá también.
_


----------



## Peón

*Semillas de sésamo *por aquí.


----------



## Anemoah

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Bueno, depende. Yo lo llamo sésamo casi siempre, pero las semillitas de los roscos de vino son de ajonjolí.



A mí me pasa lo mismo (roscos de vino y pestiños). Creo que es la idea de que cuando es un producto dulce se tiende a llamarlo ajonjolí, y cuando es pan de hamburguesa por ejemplo se les tiende a llamar sésamo...


----------



## Colchonero

Anemoah said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo (roscos de vino y pestiños). Creo que es la idea de que cuando es un producto dulce se tiende a llamarlo ajonjolí, y cuando es pan de hamburguesa por ejemplo se les tiende a llamar sésamo...


 
Sí, yo tengo la misma impresión.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

99.99% ajonjolí en México.
Plasmado hasta en un dicho: Ser el ajonjolí de todos los moles.

Sésamo: Alí Babá.
Sésamo: Plaza.


----------



## Aserolf

En México es *ajonjolí*.

Del "Ajonjolí de todos los moles" →

Mole = Platillo exquisito típico del estado de Puebla (mi favorito!!!)
Ajonjolí = Uno de los ingredientes para preparar el típico 'Mole Poblano' -o cualquier 'Mole' (delicioso!!!)

Coincido con Juan Jacob:

"Ábrete Sésamo" 
"Plaza Sésamo" 

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## Juanramon

Anemoah said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo (roscos de vino y pestiños). Creo que es la idea de que cuando es un producto dulce se tiende a llamarlo ajonjolí, y cuando es pan de hamburguesa por ejemplo se les tiende a llamar sésamo...



Por aquí lo mismo     P.ej. Los rollitos morenos (que se toman con horchata) llevan ajonjolí.

Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Para arrojar leña al fuego. Leyendo la Wiki sésamo o ajonjolí la planta y ajonjolí la semilla que es la que comemos:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9samo

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Anemoah said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo (roscos de vino y pestiños). Creo que es la idea de que cuando es un producto dulce se tiende a llamarlo ajonjolí, y cuando es pan de hamburguesa por ejemplo se les tiende a llamar sésamo...


 

Será por esto:



> Los dos nombres que tiene en español proceden del árabe: _*sésamo*_ de سمسم, _simsim_ y _*ajonjolí*_ de _al-ŷulŷulān_, pronunciado _al-ŷulŷulīn_ en árabe andalusí debido al fenómeno fonético llamado _imala_. La palabra _ŷulŷulān_ alude al repiqueteo (جلجلة _ŷalŷala_) de las semillas maduras dentro de la cápsula.[1]
> 
> Fuente: Wiki


 
Saludos
Er

PD.- ¡Vaya, se me volvió a adelantar Paco!


----------



## Bandama

Colchonero y ErOtto said:
			
		

> En España, sésamo.



Eso es ahora. El término tradicional era ajonjolí. Por lo que he oìdo a personas mayores, no creo que se utilizara "sésamo" hace más de cincuenta años.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué curioso, siempre pensé que el ajonjolí era algo líquido, como el vinagre o el aceto balsámico; no me imaginaba ni por asomo que podían ser las semillas de sésamo.
Jé, ya aprendí algo nuevo hoy.
Me llama la atención que proviniendo ambas palabras del árabe, a nadie se le haya ocurrido decir "¡Ábrete, Ajonjolí!"

_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> Me llama la atención que proviniendo ambas palabras del árabe, a nadie se le haya ocurrido decir "¡Ábrete, Ajonjolí!"
> 
> _


 
Eso dice la Wiki. 
El DRAE atribuye el origen de *sésamo* al *latín*. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## HUMBERT0

ErOtto said:


> Eso dice la Wiki.
> El DRAE atribuye el origen de *sésamo* al *latín*.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Asi es.

*sésamo.*
(Del lat. _sesămum,_ y este del gr. σήσαμον).
*1. *m. Planta pedaliácea, de la especie del ajonjolí y alegría.
*2. *m. Pasta de nueces, almendras o piñones con ajonjolí.

Quizás sésamo en el árabe proviene del griego.

Y sí por acá también es ajonjolí.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto said:


> Eso dice la Wiki.
> El DRAE atribuye el origen de *sésamo* al *latín*.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Entre nosotros había un distinguido forero que es una autoridad en  etimologías. Me habría gustado saber si se decantaba por el origen árabe  o latino, pues no quiero quedarme como el asno de Buridan que, al no poder decidirse entre el cubo del agua y el montón de cebada, se murió de sed y hambre.


----------



## Aviador

Amén. ¿Alguien sabe de él?
En Chile, como lo afirma Vampiro en sus intervenciones anteriores, la palabra _ajonjolí_ es desconocida. Seguramente sólo quienes somos fanáticos de las cuestiones lingüísticas nos hemos dado cuenta de que ocasionalmente en los doblajes de televisión aparece esta palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bandama said:


> Eso es ahora. El término tradicional era ajonjolí. Por lo que he oìdo a personas mayores, no creo que se utilizara "sésamo" hace más de cincuenta años.


 
Conozco el ajonjolí desde que era niña (soy de origen andaluz). Pero el sésamo sólo me sonaba de una invocación y de un barrio. Desde luego mi abuela jamás de los jamases le llamó "sésamo" al ajonjolí, ni siquiera al que decora el pan de las hamburguesas.


----------



## Pinairun

En Córdoba (España) hacen unos riquísimos pestiños con matalahúva y "anjolín". Ni que decir tiene que _anjolín_ es como llama mucha gente, sobre todo mayor, al ajonjolí.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, *ajonjolí*. _Sésamo _sólo lo conocía de "Las mil y una noches" y, de hecho, hasta muy tarde no supe que se refería a la semilla de ajonjolí. Aquí en Estados Unidos, noto que la mayoría de los hispanos dicen 'sésamo' (sólo cuando hablo con otros paisanos nos referimos al _ajonjolí_ de los panes), tal vez por ser más fácil relacionarlo con el inglés 'sesame'. Y no deja de sorprenderme, ya que en México también dicen ajonjolí, pero los mexicanos que conozco acá sólo dicen 'sésamo', a menos que se refieran a alguna receta tradicional de su país.


----------



## Aserolf

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, *ajonjolí*. _Sésamo _sólo lo conocía de "Las mil y una noches" y, de hecho, hasta muy tarde no supe que se refería a la semilla de ajonjolí. Aquí en Estados Unidos, noto que la mayoría de los hispanos dicen 'sésamo' (sólo cuando hablo con otros paisanos nos referimos al _ajonjolí_ de los panes), *tal vez por ser más fácil relacionarlo con el inglés 'sesame'. Y no deja de sorprenderme, ya que en México* también dicen ajonjolí, pero los mexicanos que conozco acá sólo dicen 'sésamo', a menos que se refieran a alguna receta tradicional de su país.


 A mí no me sorprende, aunque casi podría asegurar que los mexicanos que usan 'sésamo' ni siquiera saben si es correcto o no, sólo la usan porque desgraciadamente tienden a castellanizar palabras inglesas. En este caso la palabra 'sésamo' es correcta, así que no se miran mal usándola, a pesar de que nunca la hayan usado antes en México. Ejemplos hay muchísimos:
Aseguranza por Seguro 
Marketa por Mercado
Cuitear por Renunciar
Liquear por Gotear
etc. etc. etc.

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## Lexinauta

> *ALEGRIA.* Es una planta originaria de las Indias Orientales, que se halla oy en algunas partes de Európa, y en España es mui común, eſpecialmente en Andalucía, donde se llama Ajonjolí. (...) Lat. _Seſamum_.


 Dicc. Autoridades


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Aserolf said:


> A mí no me sorprende, aunque casi podría asegurar que los mexicanos que usan 'sésamo' ni siquiera saben si es correcto o no, sólo la usan porque desgraciadamente tienden a castellanizar palabras inglesas. En este caso la palabra 'sésamo' es correcta, así que no se miran mal usándola, a pesar de que nunca la hayan usado antes en México. Ejemplos hay muchísimos:
> Aseguranza por Seguro
> Marketa por Mercado
> Cuitear por Renunciar
> Liquear por Gotear
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ~Saludos ;o)



Aunque sea cierto que en México se castellanicen palabras inglesas, no veo porque ese haya de ser el caso de sésamo y no sea una palabra española que se viniera usando desde antes de la independencia o por escucharla de la colonia española que en México es numerosa. 
Pero sea como sea, lo que parece claro es que el 'sesame' inglés procede del 'sésamo' español, proceda este del árabe o del latín.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lexinauta said:


> Alegría. Dicc. Autoridades


 
Iba yo también meter más leña al fuego con alegría o amaranto, muy conocidos en México, pero buscando un poquito pareciera que no son las mismas plantas... primas, sí, pero no iguales.


----------



## Aserolf

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aunque sea cierto que en México se castellanicen palabras inglesas, no veo porque ese haya de ser el caso de sésamo y no sea una palabra española que se viniera usando desde antes de la independencia o por escucharla de la colonia española que en México es numerosa.
> Pero sea como sea, lo que parece claro es que el 'sesame' inglés procede del 'sésamo' español, proceda este del árabe o del latín.


 Hablo de los mexicanos que viven en EEUU. En México, como ya se había mencionado, se conoce sólo como ajonjolí.
~Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lexinauta said:


> *ALEGRIA.* Es una planta originaria de las Indias Orientales, que se halla oy en algunas partes de Európa, y en España es mui común, eſpecialmente en Andalucía, donde se llama Ajonjolí. (...) Lat. _Seſamun_. Dicc. Autoridades


 
¿De qué año es esa entrada, Lexinauta?


----------



## Lexinauta

> ¿De qué año es esa entrada, Lexinauta?


La cita es de la primera edición diccionario de la RAE: 1726.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por si es de utilidad. Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española, de Sebastián de Covarrubias, 1611.
*AJONJOLÍ.* Especie de semilla que comúnmente llamamos alegría: _lat.sessamun, sessami, vel sessama,sessamae, graece _σ η σ α μ ο ν. El italiano la llama _ingiolina, _que es lo mismo que jonjolí, y la _a _es artículo arábigo. 

En la entrada de *ALEGRÍA *dice: ...también llamamos *alegría* cierta semilla, cuyos granitos son duces y agradables, y se suelen mezclar con la masa del pan, y dellos se hacen unos nuégados para los niños y para las amas que los crían...El italiano le llama _ingiolina, _que vale lo mesmo_ que alegría, _y de _ingiolina_ pienso que los moros dijeron corruptamente _al ingiolin,_ y nosotros le corrompimos más diciendo aljonjolí (sic).
O sea, que según Covarrubias, ni ajonjolí o aljonjolí (palabra que ha pasado por dos corrupciones) ni sésamo que es palabra latina o griega. *Alegría* es como debemos llamar a la semilla en cuestión.


----------



## Erreconerre

Arnold2 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quisiera saber qué nombre es el más largamente utilizado en el mundo hispanohablante para referirse a estas semillas y también a la planta de que vienen, muy utilizadas en el pan de hamburguesa: ¿*sésamo* o *ajonjolí*?.
> 
> Gracias de antemano. Saludos.
> 
> P.D.: corregidme los errores de español.


 
Por acá son muy conocidos los dos nombres. Pero sólo _ajonjolí_ se usa para nombrar a la semilla: _ajonjolí de todos los moles._
Sésamo tiene más que ver con narraciones y con series de la televisión que con la cocina.


----------



## andres65

En Venezuela, ajonjolí, especialmente las semillas que se colocan al pan de hamburguesa.
Sésamo en Las mil y una noches (¡Ábrete, sésamo!) y en el programa estadounidense Plaza Sésamo (Sesame Street).


----------

